# Science of the Skirmish!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2006)

There has been a great focus in FMA on the Medio to Corto range, which involves lots of traps/locks/baiting and takedowns.

Even alot of largo techniques are based from a dueling or stickfighting persective.

What are some effective techniques when you only are faced with "one strike/one counter" scenarios?

These techniques need to be considered especially if you are outnumbered or surrounded.

That being said, let the discussions begin...


----------



## poetics5 (Jul 8, 2006)

i hope i understood what you said, if not please correct me. something i've found pretty effective although its a one counter / one stike is to roof while dropping lower and then strike mid body or legs, followed but another mid body shot while retracting out. of course live hand plays a role in not getting hit while striking.  not a one strike one counter - lol, but figured someone should reply.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> There has been a great focus in FMA on the Medio to Corto range, which involves lots of traps/locks/baiting and takedowns.
> 
> Even alot of largo techniques are based from a dueling or stickfighting persective.
> 
> ...




Harold,

Are you speaking from the one on many situation where you have to take one down now?

Or Warfare where you have to strike and keep moving?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Harold,
> 
> Are you speaking from the one on many situation where you have to take one down now?
> 
> Or Warfare where you have to strike and keep moving?


Probably more so the second (Combative).

An example is an "one against two" where you cannot afford to be entangled with either for any period of time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Probably more so the second (Combative).
> 
> An example is an "ne against two" where you cannot afford to be entangled with either for any period of time.




Then I will assume the use of a blade. 

You try to make sure you are on the outside of one with the second on the other side of the guy you are going to attack. You parry or pass his weapon and draw cut your weapon across him. If the weapon only contacts arm then you skin/fillet the arm. If it is above the arm, and allows for contact with the main body it should also contact the neck and throat, which is a good ending move. If it below the arm then you draw across the body and try to open them up as much as possible If your weapon is low then you can try to cut the inner thigh and or behind the knee the kill or limit his mobility. 


If you assume an impact weapon, then, I would pass and target the back of the head as soon as possible Punyo or tip strike to the base of the skull for a quick knock out and possible kill. 

But then again there is a quote of General Patton's (* Which I believe he was quoting a Greek General which I do not know the name *), "No Plan has ever survived contact with the enemy." You have to have a plan, but you also have to be willing adapt and move on.


----------



## Sun_Helmet (Jul 13, 2006)

In Sayoc we have had skirmishes of up to a hundred people, sometimes separating them into several groups all using action flex on an uneven terrain. We've also done them in gymnasiums on smooth surfaces. Using many training modifiers.

I won't go into much detail here (it's much better to experience it than read about it) but the main thing one needs to do is forget about duelling.

--Rafael--
Sayoc Kali


----------

